# Can somebody please tell me...



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Why don't you ask her yourself? Her thread is right beneath yours. I don't see why making a thread is necessary when you can just ask her privately.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Why don't you ask her yourself? Her thread is right beneath yours. I don't see why making a thread is necessary when you can just ask her privately.


I don't see why you have to be such an incredible ignoramus?! Why would you think this is about anyone from here? I want to know how it works. Is that okay with you? The only time you ever come onto any of my threads is to stir up crap or be hateful.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Good question, I did some online searching. Maybe International Champion is not associated with AKC or UKC, but is instead its own entity? 

International Dog Show Calendar


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I don't see why you have to be such an incredible ignoramus?! Why would you think this is about anyone from here? I want to know how it works. Is that okay with you? The only time you ever come onto any of my threads is to stir up crap or be hateful.


All I was asking is why you didn't ask that person? I'm sure as a fellow red breeder, you'd be interested in dogs that were titled, and would want to ask questions to them.

Hateful? You're the one doing the name calling.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Good question, I did some online searching. Maybe International Champion is not associated with AKC or UKC, but is instead its own entity?
> 
> International Dog Show Calendar


Thanks for this link CM! If this is the case, this could be very misleading couldn't it?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> All I was asking is why you didn't ask that person? I'm sure as a fellow red breeder, you'd be interested in dogs that were titled, and would want to ask questions to them.
> 
> Hateful? You're the one doing the name calling.


Oh, sorry! NOT hateful THIS TIME! Just trying to stir up crap.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thanks for this link CM! If this is the case, this could be very misleading couldn't it?


Indeed. I do remember a while back someone saying that International Ch. was actually a big joke. I took note but never understood. After reading that link and reading some other things I found online, it seems as though dogs can get their International Ch. without ever leaving the country.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Oh, sorry! NOT hateful THIS TIME! Just trying to stir up crap.


How am I trying to stir up crap? Enlighten me.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Indeed. I do remember a while back someone saying that International Ch. was actually a big joke. I took note but never understood. After reading that link and reading some other things I found online, it seems as though dogs can get their International Ch. without ever leaving the country.


Ummm...this is VERY strange! One more way to market pups and confuse buyers I think.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Ummm...this is VERY strange! One more way to market pups and confuse buyers I think.


I don't know that I'd go to the extent of calling it a marketing gimmick, but I do think that it can be misleading for someone who assumes it means the dog has traveled around the world and shown.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I don't know that I'd go to the extent of calling it a marketing gimmick, but I do think that it can be misleading for someone who assumes it means the dog has traveled around the world and shown.


Well, in this case, INT. CH sounds pretty darned impressive, but when you read the info on the link you posted, it seems it isn't difficult to get or much of a big deal.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Well, in this case, INT. CH sounds pretty darned impressive, but when you read the info on the link you posted, it seems it isn't difficult to get or much of a big deal.


But it does the show effort and time that has been put into the dog. You don't seem many reds being bred that have any conformation titles. So if a red has full coat, is being show UKC or whatever, then I'd put that dog above any untitled dog.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, that is your opinion Fluffyspoos. Not mine. I have seen plenty of dogs with conformation titles who scare the bejeepers out of me. But this issue has been hashed out 10,000 times here. So just looking for info on this INT. title. Thanks.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

It's a title - not a marketing gimmick. The weight it carries I guess varies for each of us (our not so humble opinions! :amen: ) 

Mosie - the male I am fortunate enough to be breeding Annie to is
Am, Can, Dutch, Swedish, Finnish, Luxembourg, German FCI Int. Ch Carrington's Holy Moses, CGC - and really, I don't know what all those titles entailed - but he's a bodacious dawg! (And he was campaigned in Canada, the States and Europe...)

For this thread, I'm wishing I knew who we were/are talking about so I could go take a look at the animal! Sometimes if there's a full show coat, it's harder to see actual structure, but it is always easy enough to see if there is type, AND if it's a type you prefer.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

NOLA Standards said:


> Am, Can, Dutch, Swedish, Finnish, Luxembourg, German FCI Int. Ch Carrington's Holy Moses, CGC


That's a TRUE international champion!!!!!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

The international title that you can get without leaving the states is a European style show system. I have heard that it is pretty easy to get, but what draws me to it is A) I like showing dogs, and this is one more place I can have fun showing off my dog. B) they give written critiques of each dog, its nice to see why the judge did or did not choose your dog, and to get a critique that you can read and look back to. And finally C) its a little more laid back than an AKC show. My friend has shown her roofies to into. Titles, and AKC titles, as well as in sieger shows (again euro style, with written critiques ) I believe she also said that they have to be a certain age to get an adult int. Title. If that's the case it levels the playing field for breeds that have height restrictions , as many people will try to hurry and finish a puppy before it goes oversized in AKC.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What are Sieger shows?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

NOLA Standards said:


> It's a title - not a marketing gimmick. The weight it carries I guess varies for each of us (our not so humble opinions! :amen: )
> 
> Mosie - the male I am fortunate enough to be breeding Annie to is
> Am, Can, Dutch, Swedish, Finnish, Luxembourg, German FCI Int. Ch Carrington's Holy Moses, CGC - and really, I don't know what all those titles entailed - but he's a bodacious dawg! (And he was campaigned in Canada, the States and Europe...)
> ...


Amen to that Tabs ... It is another venue to ehibit so what .. Hve them take their full coat show dog down with a 15 and lets swap photos LOL..


----------



## MurphyRedGermanBoy (Feb 25, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> What are Sieger shows?


"Sieger" is the german word for "winner", so it's a show where only dogs with certain titles are allowed to be shown.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I was just on a web site of another breeder, and they are advertising one of their dogs as a UKC Ch./ INT. Ch. I know this dog finished in UKC, and know it is not finished in AKC. I have heard of Grand Champion status in UKC, but not INT. CH. Can someone explain to me if this title is possible and what does it take to get it? I am not very familiar with UKC rules and regulations. Thanks ahead of time.


Hi Cherie, I'm guessing that you saw that on Bindi's description. It is an IABCA/UCI National/International Champion and she completed her International champion status in the Jungsten class (Jü.A). Each dog is judged based on the standard of breed origin. The International champion requires that at least two of the judges be licensed in different countries to judge this breed standard. So they've been judging, for instance poodles, in another country besides the US. You get a report card for each showing indicating what is good and what lacks against the standard and the Judge rates the dog. The shows are very similar to both UKC and AKC with the different classes but you keep going up the ladder in the classes. Since it is based on the breed of origin standard they can be in any of those acceptable cuts. The results and certificates come from their headquarters in Germany.

We'll go back and show again in this venue as it is exciting and fun and it is always interesting to hear what the judge tells you about your dog and striving up each level. They just don't have many of them around my area and they tend to be outdoors and with poodles in coat, mid 90s and humid in the summer, it is a bit much on dog and human. The shows also tend to conflict with one of our other selected AKC or UKC shows which are always held indoors in air conditioning, although grooming may be several buildings away, ugh!

It's been very rewarding for me as I put all the points on my dogs myself without a handler. Although, I have had some very fine pro handler mentors! They are more excited about me getting the points and majors then I am. If I could, I'd be handling more poodles of color in the ring. It's not that I have not been offered by several breeders and kennels already to groom and show their dogs, and not just reds! I just don't want my hobby to be a job, my kids perform for me and we have a great time hanging with other dog folks!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for that info. I have been reading up on it and it sounds interesting. I would love to go a have a gander. Nice if it is friendly.


----------

